# Picked up the Wrong Passenger and Uber Dispute



## RedBear (Dec 17, 2016)

Guys and Gals
I wanted to share my experience of picking up the wrong passenger and getting back the fee.
Last Saturday night (10/12) I picked up Matt at Watsons Bay Hotel - he ocnfirfemd his name and destination.
On the way Matt calls and asks where I am. 
Clearly I have the wrong guy or I've been allocated twice.
I advise the second Matt to cancel his request and re-book and the inform Uber if the fee comes through his account which is duly did and it was removed from mine.
Correspondence to/from Uber is below:

To UBer:
Hi - When i picked up the fare i checked the passengers name and when i selected starttrip i checked the destination. He confirmed both. As you can see thats where we went. As far as i could tell at the time i had the correct passenger. As the passenger has the drivers name, rego and photo it appears to me that the app is setup for passengers to idenitfy drivers not the other way around. I'd like to be paid for this trip please. Happy to discuss. Thanks Matt

From Uber:
Thanks for letting us know, Matthew. 
We've reviewed this trip and determined that an incorrect fare adjustment was made. Your fare has been readjusted to *$16.80*.
This difference in fare will be reflected in your next weekly payment statement. 
We're sorry for any confusion this may have caused. Please reach out with any questions.

Conclusion:
Its always worth disputing.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

There seem to have been three people named Matt: (1) the person who booked; (2) the person who rode; and (3) the person who drove. No wonder there was a confusion of identity.

It's good that you persevered and received payment.

These days, if I'm collecting a passenger from a crowded location, I ask them to show me their phone so I can confirm that my name and car is displayed. An alternative is to ask them to tell you the name of their driver.


----------



## RedBear (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks Jack Malarkey


----------



## Terrychris (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes thanks...ummmm ..Matt


----------



## Aussie_Mike (Nov 6, 2016)

sounds like they trying to scam you for a free ride.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Watch this venue... they are good here.... I now call them on approach and stay on phone until PAX enters car while they are on phone.... 
I do the same for Moore Park and also Coogee Pavillion...


----------

